# plz suggest a good set of desktop speakers



## satanlives (Nov 30, 2004)

hey guyz,
           actually i have an audigy1 card . and creative inspire 4.1 speakers..
so i need a good set of desktop speakers  *should have good bass output* to use as the centre speaker.
for full 5.1 surround...
u guyz got any suggestions....how are creative sbs desktop something..
plzz lemme know


----------



## theraven (Nov 30, 2004)

post ur budget
check out altec lansings if u have a high budget 
then creative / logitech !


----------



## satanlives (Dec 1, 2004)

well my budgets around 1000 bucks for the desktop speakers  but wouldnt like to spend more than 800..just for desktop speakers


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 1, 2004)

Dude !!!
im sorry but i don't think it is possible to get any good speakers in that range let alone 5.1 with good base.........

Either please define what do you mean by good !!! ideally good ones start at Rs.2500/- and above..........


----------



## satanlives (Dec 1, 2004)

for god sakes u guyz read my question properly
i already have a 4.1 creative set

i need a good set oF  DESKTOP SPEAKERS (2speaker set) to use as my centre speaker (these should have good baasss output)  for my audigy 1 card...............sheessssssshhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## theraven (Dec 1, 2004)

watch ur self
here we are tryin to help
besides ur question in that case is extremely stupid
because u just cant add other speakers to 4.1 to make it 5.1
get ur facts straight befor eu ask such questions and before u go ard being rude to members who are tryin to help u!

get rid of ur 4.1 and get a new 5.1 ... thats all u can do ..
a min decent 5.1 will cost u 5k ... so be prepared for that !!
SHHEEEEESSSSHHH !!!!


----------



## satanlives (Dec 1, 2004)

listen dude if u diddnt know what i was talkin about.......u could have just not replied ...and yes it is possible to convert them...*all i need is a  suggestion for a good set of desktop speakers with a good bass output thats all i was askin for SHHHHHHHHHHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH.* and i wasnt being rude if thats what u think i mean if u wouldve read my quetsion in the first place u would have known what i was talking about.
man its like teaching kindergarden kids here


----------



## theraven (Dec 1, 2004)

[edit= im gonna try and be calm abt this]
ok listen up im gonna try and be nice ... 
for 800 bucks all ull get is a pair of cheap intex 2.1's at the max
ur gonna match those with ur creative inspires ?

just cuz there is a separate connection for a "CENTRE" speaker in audigies doesnt mean its possible ... (unless u match the exact same speaker in ur speaker set)
go get those speakers ... ull know
besides even if u manage to change the connectors and some how fit it in ur auidgy ur mismatching ur speakers ...which is a definite nono
ull also end up ruinin ur overall sound
what u need is a satellite ... and satellites DO NOT GIVE BASS !!!
they are for midrange and vocals 

specially the centre channel
also the centre channel usually has a different rating than the other satellites ( notice i said USUALLY)

[edit] BTW its kindergarTen ...

[edit]
also ur speakers SHOULD be powered by a uniform source .... and together
if u get a separate 2.1 first off the power supply will be different
next u wont be able to power a "single" speaker ...
usually in the case of ".1" speaker sets .. the power usually goes to the sub woofer first which in turn powers the satellites
and if u say ok ... no ".1" then .. ill just go for a set of 2 speakers
in that case ull get the worst speakers in the market ...which are rated at 200-350w pmpo !! and who's output sux ... let alone voice clarity .. forget abt "BASS"

so basically i need to get "A" speaker which either powers thru ur creative ... or doesnt need a power source ( viz older preamplified speakers ) which again are worse than then 2 speakers i was talkin abt !

anyways .. best of luck in ur quest
do let me know if u succeed !


----------



## satanlives (Dec 1, 2004)

ok first off EACE:  sorry if i was rude to you
secondly ..well i just need them  when im watchin dvd's or playing games to experience 5.1 *occasionaly*  not while listening to music and all..... i mean i tried my friends jbl compaq speakers and they did give out a good effect so i want something like that .....
u have any idea how are the creative set of desktop speakers....sbs 240 something...and ofcours there will be a seperate power connection  i dont mind.....


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 1, 2004)

There are these creatives for around 500 bucks or so.............i  can't remember the model number but watch this space as i will post it here.......................
i think they will do the needfull.....

raven you handled your self very tactfully.............i wanna nominate you for the next mod.....


----------



## theraven (Dec 1, 2004)

i still dont support the idea
and again those speakers are ... well not equal to the performance of the satellites
anyways creative sbs 240 for 450-500
creative sbs 260 for 500-550
prices change ....
this was the last i checked ( a month back )
anyways .. best of luck with it ...
let me know if the setup is any good !!

[edit]
PS: i apologise too for loosin my head so quick and not reading right in the first place
peace out


----------



## satanlives (Dec 2, 2004)

ok thanks dude.
hey so what do u think which ones better the sbs 240 or the 260?? anyone using these any opinions??

hey and how are the altec lancing avs 200--???


----------



## theraven (Dec 2, 2004)

260 has a higher rating than the 240 ... slight better performance .. for 50 bucks more .. might as well 

dont mismatch the company of ur speakers ..
tho the altecs are awesome ... u could consider them if u want

if u can hear a demo before u buy that would be the best ...

( im not sure the altecs less than 5.1's perform better than creative tho ... it rules the higher segment thats for sure ...viz 4.1 and 5.1 )


----------



## devilhead_satish (Dec 2, 2004)

*How bout 7.2*

How 'bout 7.2 You might have to double your budget though. The SBS 370(2.1) rocks and the bass is absolutely punchy. And the satellites are melodious too. Dunno if that would give a good effect though.


----------



## TheGuru (Dec 6, 2004)

Heres my 2 cents: There is no way you can convert creative inspire 4.1 to 5.1 as they are just pseudo-2.1 systems (unless of course, you tinker with the hardware somehow) that don't make use of the center channel. I don't think there is anyway you can obtain the proper channel-separation with any setup. The center-channel also caters to the subwoofer and as such, you can't just connect any speaker set only to this output.

I like to see you prove me wrong and open my eyes


----------

